# Pierre Bouvier Clock WR Average 6.90



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 3, 2013)

So yeah. Another WR today.

http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=146&cat=7&rnd=1


----------



## emolover (Mar 3, 2013)

Lets see if we can get a third today.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 3, 2013)

Wot. It seems like just yesterday that Woner had WR clock single at 7.08. Now the average is a significant amount lower.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 3, 2013)

You say that as if clock progression has been fast. I thought the average was going to be sub-7 almost 2 years ago. People out there are averaging much less than this globally so I wouldn't be surprised if it went down further soon.

More on-topic: Congrats Pierre. About time


----------



## o2gulo (Mar 3, 2013)

It's nice to see WRs getting broken!


----------



## Iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow, congrats to Pierre for finally subbing 7.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 3, 2013)

Noice!


----------



## Sheldon (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks very much 

Scrambles were lucky for the most of them, some good little skips.
I'll upload the video tomorrow, now going to sleep.


----------



## Kian (Mar 4, 2013)

[SUB][/SUB]


That70sShowDude said:


> Wot. It seems like just yesterday that Woner had WR clock single at 7.08. Now the average is a significant amount lower.



That was set nearly 4 years ago.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Mar 4, 2013)

nice job XD


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome~!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 4, 2013)

Kian said:


> [SUB][/SUB]
> 
> That was set nearly 4 years ago.



mind destroyed

edit - I was obsessed with cuber stats in 2009 so that would explain it.


----------



## ardi4nto (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice! Finally sub 7 average!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats.


----------



## Prin (Mar 4, 2013)

Congratulation


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow! Clock can be done so fast? That's awesome!


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 4, 2013)

Sweet 
Amazing timing.


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Mar 4, 2013)

I scrambled all five clocks, and judged the fifth. Isn't that great? (No? Come on!)
Congrats Pierre, next step will be a WR in a speedcubing event.


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 4, 2013)

Hippolyte!!! said:


> I scrambled all five clocks, and judged the fifth. Isn't that great? (No? Come on!)



But the previous WR is this way too >.> (Fahmi Taufiqulhadi did all the scrambling and fifth judging for Irvin)


----------



## kelseymckenna (Mar 4, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## cube sloving (Mar 4, 2013)

Do you have a video of him?:confused:


----------



## Sheldon (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks very much 

Video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF0u4lebbGE


----------



## r_517 (Mar 4, 2013)

Sheldon said:


> Video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF0u4lebbGE



Well done Pierre! Congratulations Now I have motivation  (well maybe not before I finish my final year project..)


----------



## Laura O (Mar 4, 2013)

Congratulations, Pierre.

Do you have the scrambles?


----------



## Sheldon (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks 
Sam, it will be a pleasure to comp with you 

About scrambles, i'm really sorry I forgot to take them.. Jean-Louis Mathieu should have them.
Scrambles weren't extremely lucky, just a little. There were 2 synchronized needles on each scrambles, except the last one which was a bit more lucky (2 synchronized needles on each face I think).


----------



## marcobelotti (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice 
Also, you have the same name as the leader of the rock band Simple Plan


----------



## Sheldon (Mar 4, 2013)

Rightly


----------



## Julian (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats!

Great job


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 4, 2013)

Sheldon said:


> Thanks very much
> 
> Video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF0u4lebbGE



you're not allowed to use paper to cover puzzles anymore.


----------



## Sheldon (Mar 6, 2013)

Didn't know that. I'll remember for future attempts.


----------



## okayama (Mar 7, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks very much
> ...


Yes, that violates A2c1).

A2c1) The scrambler places a cover over the scrambled puzzle that makes it impossible for any competitors or spectators to see any part of the puzzle. The cover remains over the puzzle until the beginning of the attempt.​
In addition, 7b) seems to be violated by Auxence Araujo.

7b) Spectators must remain at least 1.5 metres away from the solving stations when they are in use.​


Sheldon said:


> Didn't know that. I'll remember for future attempts.


That is not your fault, but fault by a judge (or organizer) and a video recorder.
Beautiful record.


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 7, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> you're not allowed to use paper to cover puzzles anymore.





okayama said:


> Yes, that violates A2c1).
> 
> A2c1) The scrambler places a cover over the scrambled puzzle that makes it impossible for any competitors or spectators to see any part of the puzzle. The cover remains over the puzzle until the beginning of the attempt.​



The fact that the material of the cover was paper did not violate a regulation. However, *this specific case* of paper being used as a cover did violate a regulation.


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Mar 7, 2013)

We used paper only for clock cause the covers were too smalls.


----------



## Carrot (Mar 7, 2013)

Hippolyte!!! said:


> We used paper only for clock cause the covers were too smalls.



then fold papers until you have something that covers the clock...


----------

